# possibility for a one time SDS group buy???



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

well so far its me and my buddy with a 1.8T that are withing the next month or 2 buying 2 em4f's
if you go on their site, they give 20% off if you buy 5, so we need 3 more people. i know now that only banner advertisers can do this. but i mean, cant an exception be made? its not liek its a CAi group buy... im willling to takefull responsibility, willl give, mail, fax any pertinent info to administrators. i wont make any cash just a deal that im hoping i can get, i just wanna try and get the em4f for 890$ or so instead of 1165$ , plus the price is supposed to go up now in july says on the SDS site
all we need is 3 people, any ?'s IM or email me


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

That would be a great price. To bad i allready got mine and need the F
Good Idea though.
Bump


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

I think I would be interested in this, I missed out on a good deal on a holley with race program from 2008cc, at this price I cant miss out on this deal. Maybe if we get a few more guys the price could drop some more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (TURBOPHIL)*

I'm pretty sure the SDS guys won't drop their prices any more than what they are already at - I read that somewhere on the site.
If you do a group buy you don't have to email the admins or anything like that. You have to be "sponsored" - i.e. one of the banner advertisers has to be listed as the company that will buy be doing all the cash handling.
Other than that you can post yourself and keep track of interested names. I've organized group buys before and that's all I had to do.


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (StevenT)*

From SDS site...
Discounts-
Volume discounts are available based on cumulative quantities purchased. We do not extend discounts to anyone or any company ordering just 1 system except for our 5% cash discount on retail orders. Full dealer discounts are available only to those companies who have ordered at least 10 systems and who have been approved by us. The discount schedule is as follows:
2 systems- 10%
3-4 systems- 15%
5-10 systems- 20%
Over 10 systems- 25% which is the full dealer discount.
Group buys must be now be fully prepaid only by money order, bank draft or wire transfer, either by the organizer or by all the individuals on the list. All group buy details for systems must be submitted in writing, listing customer name and each item ordered for that customer. Changes to orders after approval will involve extra costs. All systems on group buy orders will be shipped to the organizer unless other arrangements are made prior to the deal conclusion.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (PADILLA)*

screw the forum rules getting a banner advertiser to back you up!
thats just a way to keep people from buying stuff thats not advertised here.
just so you know, like 2 years ago, maybe 3, there was an sds group buy tried and it turned out like crap. Racetec in orlando florida was the place, which IS sds, and it could not have been more screwed up. im sure there are still people here that remember, and were burned by the deal. i ended up dropping out and buying my setup from 2008cc(dave), and months, i mean MONTHS later, people still had not gotten thier stuff.
Not saying sds sucks, but if you do a group buy, do it through Racetec in CANADA, because thats where the problem was. racetec orlando was only being a middle man for recetec canada, and stuff kept getting confused, and you can imagine.
good luck though, 20% on 1300$ is a nice bit of cash! its like getting free injectors!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (speed51133!)*

I think the place in Florida isn't even called Racetech. They have a dealer in Florida that takes care of all US orders, but they are independant from Racetech (SDS) in Calgary, Alberta.
Speed is 100% right. If you guys get the GB going (I hope it works out for you guys) then be sure to do it with SDS in Canada directly. They're the most straight-up business I have ever seen, no BS and they WILL NOT SCREW AROUND.
I had a pin missing in one of the connectors on the injector harness and I sent it to them through my dealer and had a new one sent before they even received mine. Racetech has AMAZING customer support, it seems they take this stuff very seriously and don't beat around the bush. If anyone is worried about spending this kind of $$$, rest assured the guys at Racetech won't let you down!


----------



## GruvenVR6 (Aug 2, 1999)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Agtronic)*

The Racetech (SDS) customer service is top-notch. I didn't buy my system directly from them, but when I called to order some new magnets (broke one on install), they mailed me some and I had them within a week. They attached a bill, but sent the items UNPAID. Definately gets a big thumbs-up in my book.


----------



## PTTM (May 29, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (GruvenVR6)*

Are you guys still doing a group buy?


----------



## xanakinx (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (PTTM)*

I want in on this if it happens! i need the 4E/MSD


_Modified by xanakinx at 5:35 PM 7-24-2003_


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (xanakinx)*

The FI forum rules are pretty relaxed compared to some of the other ones, you might be able to get a GB going/done.
I'd be interested, I just have to find a little more cash..


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (StevenT)*

ok cool, if the mods/administrators have it in their heart to make a one time exception, taht would be great, me and mybuddy are loking at 1 month form now, so get that cash if you can, if tis gets locked, just IM me LOL, 
any one got questions, IM me for my cell #, please dont BS if you cant, your either in or not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by D Wiz at 8:02 PM 7-24-2003_


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

bump for some fellas trying to get the deal.

bump for DWIZ trying to get poeople this deal.


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (turbojeta3)*

I have 3 people in my area looking to buy sometime next month. Drop me a line if you want to work something out.


----------



## VEEDUBALLSTARS (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (VW_NUT)*

I will have enough $$$ to get in on this around the middle of next month. If it goes down around then, I`m in fo sho.


----------



## Gturbo60 (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

im interested.
will the optional accessories be discounted too?
eric


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Gturbo60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gturbo60* »_im interested.
will the optional accessories be discounted too?
eric
i dont see why not...
the only thing we allneed is a 3 bar map, for the fuel pump relay we can run a ground from the fuse to the ecu and that will kick it on, all the other options arent necessary, speed51133 lives in wisconsin where it gets very cold and he doesnt need fast idle, as far as backlit i heard it doesnt work great, 
i dont care what poeple get, but it would just be easier to lets say order (5) em4f's and (5) 3 bar maps, i have to receive all of this and re mail it out unless SDS will do that for me, either way ijm sure options are disctounted, 
IM ME OR EMAIL ME , we need to get this going in like 3 weeks or so DEFINITELY, i aint gonna be waiting for everybody, so everyones got like 3, 4 weeks max http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

I would definitely get the fast idle option if you live in the cold! There are guys who don't have it but they have to keep the gas pedal down a little until the car warms up. If you have A/C, it might be a good idea also.
I have the backlit LCD and I love it. The only time it becomes a pain is in winter, when it's -30°C outside ... then the numbers respond slowly, until the interior warms-up a little. Just think about those times you'll be downtown and want to make adjustments in the middle of the night, it's a real pain to have to drive with the dome lights on no?
Fuel pump relay is nice too, sometimes you just want to put the key to "on" but don't want to start the car ... when you wire it to the ignition, the pump runs all the time. Small detail, but these are the little things that make a car feel higher quality.
I'm just offering my thoughts, do what is best for you!










_Modified by Agtronic at 12:32 PM 7-26-2003_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Agtronic)*

Find out about the options being discounted too and I might be in. I'm waiting to see if I'll be swapping somebody's car from auto 2 5spd. If so I'll have the cash soon. I'd preferr to pay with credit card so I have protection so see if SDS can accept my payment. Thanks


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (G60ING)*

The options a like $100 or $75 ... if they're not discounted you're not getting a standalone?


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_The options a like $100 or $75 ... if they're not discounted you're not getting a standalone?
word


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (G60ING)*

I'm still interested but how will payment be accepted? And who will be the one getting the payment? 

_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_I'd preferr to pay with credit card so I have protection so see if SDS can accept my payment.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (G60ING)*

from what the SDS site says, it says one person has to make one big payment, thus me. BUT, i owuld prefer for each person to be able to pay on their own, that way its shorter and less responsibility for me.
im guessing in 3-4 weeks max when im ready, ill call em, and just give them a list of poeple who are gonna order, that way mayeb we can all order it the same day and get the rate, i have no problem taking poeples cash and making a lump sum to them, but i'd prefer not to, but if it is required, ill be straigt forward, leave any info, contact etc


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

Monday bump, cuz I want to see it happen


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (PADILLA)*

Free bump.
Plus, what is the SDS website address?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (mdt)*

http://www.sdsefi.com


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Agtronic)*

Is directly from SDS the only way to order? I talked this over with a few of my buddies and they are planning to do an SDS group buy also. Maybe a dealer would give us a bigger break if 10 peps were in? I'm seriously contemplating going standalone. My finances in the upcoming weeks will dictate my decision but I'm very interested.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (TooLFan46n2)*

Kirk at http://www.PTRSDS.com he is the man,if you buy from him,I will help you (so will Kirk) with free tech advice,since I am on here too much,you can always ask me a question.Buy from Kirk,he's the man!


----------



## Gturbo60 (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

bump
sent email
eric


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Gturbo60)*

i would think, just in general business terms, that it would be the cheapest to buy straight form SDS, i mean you cut out the middle man, but if kirk can provide the same deal, then i'll order from him


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

Whatever it takes ,as long as you get a good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durksterVR6 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (SILVERADO)*

anyone used this particular unit on a ATP / hybrid turbo setup 1.8T ?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (durksterVR6)*

Yes, many people have.
TheSpilDog had an EM4-4F on his 1.8T before he sold the car. Send him an IM ...


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

very interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... i'd be in if i have enough funds at the time. will this also include an em4e set up(use with dizzy and msd, refered to me by silverado and kirk of ptr.)


----------



## spooln (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (TooLFan46n2)*

you are not going to get a bigger discount then 25% .. read the SDS site. 25% is what they give their distributors as a discount. 
Hell I don't own a VW and I want in on this deal...let me see how money is in the next month. Put me on the maybe list


----------



## KOG (Mar 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (G60RRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60RRADO* »_very interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... i'd be in if i have enough funds at the time. will this also include an em4e set up(use with dizzy and msd, refered to me by silverado and kirk of ptr.)

any other opinions about which would be better? the "E" or "F" set up on a 2.0 (9a) 16vT? btw i don't have a dizzy, yet if i were to go with an E set up.
i'd like to see this go down. can't beat a discounted price on a already fair priced system.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (G60RRADO)*

My opinion is go for the E,it has the MSD CDI ignition and it is way more powerful than the GM coil packs the F comes with.I planned on boosting 20+ from the get go so I got the E system.In rare instances,people boosting 18+ psi were complaining of mis-firing at high boost/rpm's,and I did'nt want that5 to happen,so I went for the E .Mk4 guys ahev to get the F,but you can upgrade the coil packs to something stronger later if you are boosting hard.


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (SILVERADO)*

I might be interested in joining the gb depending when you guys plan to buy it. I won't have money till maybe a month or so.
Gary


----------



## MadGT1 (Jul 22, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (StevenT)*

I did a similar group buy for Brullen Stainless Steel Exhaust and the modds deleted it even though i didn't handle the money.

I hope you get the three people you need very fast otherwise it will go in the black hole like all my other threads .. 

I was thinking of doing a group buy on this too but were gonna try to keep it local to avoid confusions.. 

Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (garyw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garyw* »_I might be interested in joining the gb depending when you guys plan to buy it. I won't have money till maybe a month or so.
Gary
dont you have the ss?


----------



## adjayscent (May 12, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

If this goes through, count me in. I'm going to be purchasing one soon regardless of the group buy, but if this doesnt take too long to get organzied i wouldnt mind a discoutn







. Please keep me updated. Im ready to purchase whenever its set up


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_dont you have the ss?

Ya, ihave the splitsec, but I'm planning to change to standalone. already spent so much on the turbo, why not spent some more to have it done right the first time. lol~
Gary


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (garyw)*

GaryVW-WERD! Do it right the first time,I wish I did!


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (SILVERADO)*

this still happening?


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Dorrado)*

yes this is still happening, i posted this liek 7 days ago or so, at the time i said in a 3-4 weeks, so lets say about last week of august, i am just giving me and everyone else sometime to pick up the remaining cash, believe me i havent forgotten


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

ok well i dont know a heck of alot about sds but im trying to learn and these seems like the most feasible way to run a turbo on a obdI vr6....
what information do you need form us to be involved in the group buy?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Dorrado)*

1 lap car is begging for an SDS. Would be very interested in group price. Whenever a post gets this long, I dont read all the crap. So can someone inform me?


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

whats the count to?


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (G60RRADO)*

for a fact, most definite its me and my local buddy,


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

i am definately interested also, I have the funds available now, hopefully nothing will go wrong within the next few weeks.


----------



## newskool720 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (TURBOPHIL)*

perhaps... the discount would be greatley appreciated even if i dont get the turbo goin for awhile


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (G60RRADO)*

bump...d wiz you got IM


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (G60RRADO)*

Are there other coil packs that can be used rather than the one's supplied with the F system, I have heard that the SDS coil packs are kinda weak.


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_i am definately interested also, I have the funds available now, hopefully nothing will go wrong within the next few weeks.









Knowing you, something will go wrong.








Phil, I have some GM coil packs from my truck laying here, you want to see if those would work?


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (130_R)*

Tehy use the GM coil packs with the SDS,they are supposedly good to18-20 psi.You can buy MSD,Crane.Mallory,etc.DIS packs and intergrate them with the SDS no prob.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (SILVERADO)*

I'm 99% sure I want in on this. Em4-6f. Options-3bar map, fuel pump relay, backlit programmer, knock sensor. I can't give a definite because something unexpected could come up in the next 3 weeks. I guess when you guys are ready to go, drop me an im and I will let you know.


----------



## Gturbo60 (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (DieGTi)*

bump


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (spooln)*

I'de be all over any kinda discount


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (spooln)*

if this is going to happen, I'm in


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (16vracer)*

wtf?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (16vracer)*

Don't worry, I know how badly D WIZ wants SDS! There's no way in hell he is going to abandon this thing, unless the 20 or so people who have said "I'm in" all back-out at the last minute like almost every GB on the Vortex.
Hope it goes through! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Agtronic)*

iwould liek to see a break down of pricing listed in the post..it owuld make thigns much easier and get alot more attention...
it loosk liek ineed this and i really hope this group buy goes threw...im jsut curious what the best setup for a vr6 turbo would be?


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Dorrado)*

ok back to the top i wanna see this happen...i want the 6F but it is almost 1200$ usd so 25% off would be nice...
so whast goign on with this?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Dorrado)*

Up one last time.. Prices are increasing Sept. 11, so if anyone wants in on this it should happen pretty quick.. I may just buy it direct myself.. D Wiz where are ya?


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (StevenT)*

totally interested......is someone IMing us on the details, or do we need to contact SDS for details, system choices, ordering, etc.? I was planning to contact SDS for what I need for a 1.8t AWW into my 84 gti....I'm thinking EM-4F, but not sure on accesories. Any suggestions????


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (gtifly)*

I read in another post that D Wiz bought SDS from someone else, so I think we will have to be doing this one by ourselves. 
I'm going to contact either PTRSDS or SDS directly and see what we will need.. Prices will be going up very soon. They will be going up 5% according to SDS.


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_I read in another post that D Wiz bought SDS from someone else, so I think we will have to be doing this one by ourselves. 
I'm going to contact either PTRSDS or SDS directly and see what we will need.. Prices will be going up very soon. They will be going up 5% according to SDS.

StevenT, you are right, D Wiz scored on a used SDS unit, so he is out of this group buy. I spoke to him after I noticed he bought the used set up and he said this......
'unfortunately yeah, but take over it from me, call http://www.ptrsds.com kirk he's super cool, or even SDS direct, this was to good an offer to pass,lucky me i guess, but liek i said, ill leave you to the group buy,
good luck"
I do not have the time nor the know how on how to continue this group buy, but want to be a part of it.
So please go ahead and do your thing Steve, count me in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (PADILLA)*

Btw, I spoke to Silverado on this and he said that Kirk at http://www.ptrsds.com is not able to help us out on this due to him being a dealer. So SDS direct looks like the best option at this time.
Keep me posted, and it looks like we have under 3 weeks to jump on this before the price increase.


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (PADILLA)*

i'm in for a GB. who's taking lead? and how many so far, who are"IN"...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (G60RRADO)*

If you guys want this to go through, you need to get going quickly!


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Agtronic)*

Thread canned.. see below


_Modified by StevenT at 9:11 PM 8-28-2003_


----------



## Gturbo60 (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Agtronic)*

did the other link get locked?
cuz im still interested.
could u email me at [email protected]
eric


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Agtronic)*

Yep, they killed the other thread... If you are interested still email me at [email protected] or IM me for more info.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (StevenT)*

good luck guys, i had to back out cause i got a stupid good deal on a used already tuned SDS


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

You should write down the whole map for me D. Wiz - it will help me with base tuning. I am going SDS after all this FMU/EIC crap. SDS is worth it in the end!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (StevenT)*

well i ordered a wideband cause imma start tuning cars, plus i know it will be like 75% tuned, me and dude had the same setup, ecept i had t3t4 he had t3, i had 3"he had 2.5", i have short runenr intake, he had oem, so all it makes a diff, it will be able to compensate cause its MAP based but ill need to make changes, as for a free map, may bet eh one he gives me, but if i tune my car i cant just give out free maps gotta make some money off this wideband causetheres many r!cers with fmu's that could use it, someone once told me "nothings free except ice cream samples at baskin robins" LOL


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

Charging for maps?


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

soif you spent $350 on a wideband to tune yourself a perfect map, you'd give it away? call me greedy or whatever, but nohting is free from me


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

What goes around will come around.
Treat others as you would like to be treated?
Just a thought -Rich


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocco2.0gtiLondon* »_What goes around will come around.
Treat others as you would like to be treated?
Just a thought -Rich
i know what you mean, but i look at it from a business aspect (halfway done with my BS in management) and i dont work right now, so i gotta make some cash, its like saying mrkrad can make you a free chip, or silverado install your SDS for beer, or me make you an exhaust for lunhc, aint happening, poeple got bills to pay and mods to buy







i hearwhat youre saying, but hear me out, if someone wants a wuick reading fine, but if they want me to make time and play with their fueling, its gonna cost ya


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

What i am getting at is if you share your map data on here then you will benefit from the feed back too.
If you tune a car for someone else thats work and work gets paid for full stop. 
Cool


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

double post oops.


_Modified by VW_NUT at 12:38 PM 8-29-2003_


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocco2.0gtiLondon* »_What i am getting at is if you share your map data on here then you will benefit from the feed back too.
If you tune a car for someone else thats work and work gets paid for full stop. 
Cool

I agree with the statement above. Its feed back & playing with different setups that makes things work. If you want a map email me I'll give you mine for free...lol.. No guarantee's though. I do offer the money back guarentee.
I would never have gone with standalone if it wasn't for the hardcore guys & the tuning advice they've given to me. I'd like to be able to pass the info along to others as well.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (VW_NUT)*

i agree, but i will post my maps, im just saying, if someone wants a map that took me hours to make, im gonna charge $$ , tahts just me, but the base map it comes with thats already tuend ill post up
is thisthread about me charging $$$ or about a group buy??


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

Don't waste time trying to use someone else's maps. What's good for one car isn't always good for the next.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Patrick Schmidt)*

I was sort of thinking of using the map as a rough starting point..
I know once I get my map completed (with help of others on here and a wideband) I'm going to have a little turbo 2.0 website. That way anyone can use my info any time. I figure if someone can help me out when I am stuck then the day will come when I could help someone else out. 
It makes doing this thing a bit easier if ya know what I mean! Good luck either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think I've got 5 people signed up for SDS, so 20% off sounds good!


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (SILVERADO)*

Yes, I have talked recently with Kirk at PTR and he seems like a cool guy to deal with, I live only about an hour and 20 min. away from his shop and am buying a system from him in a week or two.
If anyone wants me to do any leg work on this then shoot me an IM, I can go to his shop and talk with him about it. Let me know guys, and you can count me in on the buy also! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Scott


----------



## GotttBoooostt (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*

ill take three


----------



## REMUS 13 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_call me greedy or whatever, but nohting is free from me


http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

damn evo...chill man


----------



## AZZ KIKR (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (REMUS 13)*

jeesh!


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_call me greedy or whatever, but nohting is free from me

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Damn nucka, I dont know u was like that!


----------



## corra-nor (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (QuickA2)*

this will work fine for a vr6t running no more than 6-12psi right? 93corrado vr6 obd1 with distributor? Basic EFI Kit 6 cyl EM-4E/MSD ...
so i can use my stock chip and i have no need for fmu\injectors\higher bar fpr etc,..?
$985base price(or do i need more otional equipment for my application)
-25%
$740 right?
well hell then i'm in cuz fmu\chip will charge me 4-500$ and work like crap
Best regards
Tobias


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (corra-nor)*

It replaces your whole ecu, no chip no computer for that matter, aside from the one that comes with the SDS.
It is good to as large you injectors are and as much boost your car will take. Dependent on the MAP sensor you order with it. 
You will need injectors, there is no avoiding that. 
for 
260 h/p *0.55 divide by number of injectors 
23.83 
Pounds of fuel per hour
Thats at 100 percent duty cycle.
your stock injectors are 19 pounds per hour
A more realistic H/P number would be into the 300's cause thats what your doing it for so 
330 *0.55 /6
30.25 again at 100 percent duty cycle you want that to be at 80 so add another 20% 
Just some rough math, I would say a set of 42 pound injectors will be your best bet. And still give you room for improvement


----------



## corra-nor (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (mattstacks)*

how much are 42lb injectors? 75$ each? so 985(base price)+ 70(2barmap)+450(42lbinjectors)=1505$-25%(if the gb goes through)1130$
Best regards
Tobias


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (corra-nor)*

Check out Scott F. Williams for injectors. He can get you brand new high impedance Bosch injectors for like $196. I like to call him Mr. Injector


----------



## corra-nor (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (StevenT)*

is this group buy going through (10+ people)?if so i'm in! i mean why buy a "turbo kit" when i can piece it together and use standalone for fueling and still save a bundle and have way better tunability and a smoother ride.
how will payment be done for overseas people? 
-tobias


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (corra-nor)*

I don't think we will have 10 people. 5 People looks very possible though, so we could get 15% off the total price.
Payment is all done through bank draft, money order or wire transfer. The money would be transfered directly to SDS in Calgary Alberta Canada. From there they will ship your unit out.
If you are interested in SDS fire me some email and I'll tell you what you need to know.


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_I don't think we will have 10 people. 5 People looks very possible though, so we could get 15% off the total price.

The biggest discount we can get no matter how many people we get together (5+) is 20%.
We do not qualify for the dealer discount of 25%, even if we get 15 people on this.
From SDS site...
Discounts-
Volume discounts are available based on cumulative quantities purchased. We do not extend discounts to anyone or any company ordering just 1 system except for our 5% cash discount on retail orders. Full dealer discounts are available only to those companies who have ordered at least 10 systems and who have been approved by us. The discount schedule is as follows:
2 systems- 10%
3-4 systems- 15%
5-10 systems- 20%
Over 10 systems- 25% which is the full dealer discount.
Group buys must be now be fully prepaid only by money order, bank draft or wire transfer, either by the organizer or by all the individuals on the list. All group buy details for systems must be submitted in writing, listing customer name and each item ordered for that customer. Changes to orders after approval will involve extra costs. All systems on group buy orders will be shipped to the organizer unless other arrangements are made prior to the deal conclusion.


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (garyw)*

Lets get this locked down please. I need the system.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Slynus)*

We have 3 confirmed, I'm waiting on the rest.


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (StevenT)*

come on people, put your weight up.


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (Slynus)*

What is needed to make the SDS workin in the MK4 VR6 with dbw throttle bodies?
is it a must to change it to the DBC throttle bodies and the older 2.0 clusters? the DBC, I don't mind much, but the 2.0 clusters???








Gary


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_We have 3 confirmed, I'm waiting on the rest.

Ok..just ordered 3 kits of my own, let's make this happen.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (PADILLA)*

I'll update the list once more and give everyone a chance to respond. I'll send it to SDS by the end of the week.


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: possibility for a one time SDS group buy??? (PADILLA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PADILLA* »_
Ok..just ordered 3 kits of my own, let's make this happen.









So does that make 6 confirmed. Mind you I'm still in math 025


----------

